# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Gas BBQ recommendations

## veitnamcam

What do you recommend people?

Now Im a proper towny Im gonna miss my wood fired bbq .

Any gas one I have had the miss fortune to cook a steak on wouldn't get hot enough and it ended up boiling in its own juice :Sad: 


Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jakewire

I recommend the one on the table, kept James Passemore [Carlson] and I fed for a few days.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

I already have that model and find it hard to roast a chicken  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

Good four burner stainless with stainless or enamelled grill and plate with a decent hood?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Good four burner stainless with stainless or enamelled grill and plate with a decent hood?


Yea sort of thing Im after,what's a good one?
I want one that will heat a plate hot enough to cook the perfect steak without having to have the lid down for half an hour just to get it hot then it goes cold by the time you flip them.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

Rinnai but expensive

----------


## Munsey

Rinnai are real good ,but where out of my price range . I got a gas craft stainless hooded 6 burner and it's sweet . Hot as he'll ! Pre heat it for 10 mins all 6 on high , turns meat brown and crispy on contact ! 
It's 3 seasons old and 5 thousand earthquakes on and it's still good as new .

----------


## Rushy

I have had a Kent 4 burner with hood for the last 15 years and it is still going strong.  Not sure that Kent is still around though

----------


## kokako

Broil King Products - 4 Seasons Home and Leisure

*Broil king*

----------


## Maca49

That imperial looks the berries , VC but you could dine out for a few years at those $$$$$$$$$$$$$s

----------


## veitnamcam

That does look like the biz but a bit out of my league price wise 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mucko

i got given a jackeroo 4 burner and hood + acc burner for a pot etc find it pretty good. most of them these days have shit hotplates and grills there waffer thin and hold no heat.

----------


## Maca49

Buy a shitter and make a good SS grill and plate

----------


## Rushy

Just don't get a shitter like we had at the gong shoot.  Fuck knows what it was but a Bic lighter would have been quicker.

----------


## veitnamcam

That's what i hope to avoid

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

Good heat source and 6mm plate or cast plate

----------


## kokako

Don't get something with a sheet of folded 16 gauge as a lid! The broil King has a diecast oven and retains the heat very well.

When cooking a roast in mine it is hard to keep it cool enough, great for steak 250* C  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

They seem a bit out of my league but will keep that in mind when lookin at others

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

I've got a Goldair stainless from Hardly Normal, under $1 k with SS grille, enamelled plate,SS hood 4 burner and rotisserie with gas ring on side. Cook rolled, stuffed pork every Xmas on it, can get it down to below 180 degrees for slower cooking. And plenty of heat for steak,
Obviously good for stir fry, manufactured to Chinese specifications, keep it covered, outside, under the eaves

----------


## veitnamcam

So your saying it performs well but build quality could be better?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

Yep 304 SS I don't think so, also the Rinnia, if you can get just the BBQ without the trolley, they are worth rebuilding, all alloy with heavy enamelled hood, my daughters got our old one and have done so. The trolley was an add on from China and lasted about 2 seasons. I bought that BBQ in about 1997. They are definitely worth it

----------


## Spudattack

Weber

Get something that will last, get a Weber!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

I think we are headin back to firewood and half a 44 gal drum?

----------


## Maca49

> Weber
> 
> Get something that will last, get a Weber!


Only on your car!

----------


## Spudattack

> Only on your car!


Sorry Maca, ya lost me there?   :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

Sorry must be an NZ thing usually twins on a manifold

----------


## Spudattack

Ah, gotcha! Haha, sorry, half asleep here!

----------


## Maca49

It's Sunday!

----------


## Spudattack

Hehe, my Golf even had a 36 Weber downdraught on it :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

I've got a 32 on a 65 Austin Healy makes it angry. What yrs yr Golf and model

----------


## Spudattack

Started life as a 1994 Golf 1 1800 (they kept making the Golf 1 in SA until 2010, was known as the Citi Golf), ended up a 2.1 litre with 282 degree cam running 130kw, with a kerb weight of 850kgs it went like a cheetah on cocaine! Miss that car, wasn't very comfortable though!

Sorry Cam for the thread hijack!

----------


## Maca49

Hey Cam must be getting some good ideas here for a hot and fast BBQ, have a 40mm webber here for the rotisserie

----------


## veitnamcam

Its all good, never had a webber myself had 600,650,780 hollys allways wanted to try one of those 1080 dominators on the 460 but never got there.

----------


## sako75

> Good four burner stainless with stainless or enamelled grill and plate with a decent hood?


As Maca said back on page 1.
Minimum 4 burner
We got a 4 burner from BBQ factory 12 years ago. It lives outside with a cover on it and the wood trolley is still going strong. 5-6 years ago got a S/S hood and is now the bees knees. 90% of the meat we have for dinner is cooked on it so gets a bashing. The igniter is nearing replacement.
There is a lot of Chinese shit out there and some not too bad shit. Don't get one with a cheap ERW tube frame

----------


## geezejonesy

> Broil King Products - 4 Seasons Home and Leisure
> 
> *Broil king*


+1

----------


## Angus_A

Have you considered charcoal? When i moved here there was a busted gas bbq in the yard that we converted to charcoal, you can get kettle bbqs for peanuts these days and they are wonderful  :Have A Nice Day:  They do a lot for what they are.

----------


## veitnamcam

I think it would be considered the same as a wood fire(not allowed)

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## madjon_

Google Image Result for http://s3.hubimg.com/u/2714882_f520.jpg
I got this to replace a 20 year old 4 burner Rinnai diplomat from HN.they let me talk it down from $1275 to $650 an I bet they still made a profit.Took a couple of hours with a flap wheel to get the plate smooth and season it.Cooks a good steak.has a burner on the side for a Chinese frypan(tits on a bull)

----------


## veitnamcam

Im lookin at a 6 burner plus rear burner for spit plus side burner masport ss hood looks good and sturdy double layered to keep heat in ss front round the dials and the rest is enameled reduced from 1400 to a grand and he will throw in the spit and motor.
The exact same one with ss side things and cabinet is another 600 bucks!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## madjon_

Portable Monarch BBQ Grill 9B-SEE1N-62

Here ya go,splash out :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Portable Monarch BBQ Grill 9B-SEE1N-62
> 
> Here ya go,splash out


Fark! It hasn't even got a plate!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

I think its this one but cant remember it having a window?

Masport | New Zealand

----------


## Gibo

> I think its this one but cant remember it having a window?
> 
> Masport | New Zealand


That mower takes me back

----------


## Maca49

> I think its this one but cant remember it having a window?
> 
> Masport | New Zealand


Glad we could assist, rember the Masport Escorts, can't be all bad :Psmiley:

----------


## sako75

> Just don't get a shitter like we had at the gong shoot.  Fuck knows what it was but a Bic lighter would have been quicker.


Watching the video, the problem with that one was too much meat for the size of the BBQ.
Could see the veni steaks stewing in their juices. Ideally the meat should only cover 1/3 the area. End results looked tasty

----------


## veitnamcam

This had dam well better be capable of burning a steak!



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

It loks like it should be able to VC?

----------


## veitnamcam

Bloody hope so.
Think I got a good deal but I have been wrong about these things before :rolleyes:

999 reduced from 1400 and I screwed a gas bottle and rotissaray spit thing.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

Cooking with gas, go VC

----------


## veitnamcam

Im itching to try a farmed pork rolled roast in it... Mmm crackeling 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Crap burned off, cooled,oiled,seasoned .
Took about 5 beers now its ready to go :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

Into it now.  look forward to the roast pork report

----------


## sako75

Now we are cooking with gas  :Cool:

----------


## mucko

If it does work VC try one of these Backyard Barbecue Homemade Smoker - picton prince edward county ontario - YouTube

----------


## veitnamcam

More of a hot smoker than bbq imho 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------

